# My next two builds...



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Out of the bottom of my stash is this Tamiya double kit in 1/100 scale of the Me 163 and Me 262.









Construction begins...









The models are built and have had a base coat of light gray sprayed on








Some black for the pre-shading...








RLM white blue sprayed over the pre-shading to tone it down...









And in these last two pics you can see I have painted on the camo for the uppersurfaces.

















Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

coming along nicely


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Too little for my eyes!

But pretty!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys,

I am not at all happy with the paint I used for the RLM 82 green, in the pics is looks pretty far off the mark. The paint used was Xtracolor RLM 82 and its a very high gloss paint which contrasts with the semi-gloss Model Master paint, I hope after the clear flat coat is put on it will not look so garish.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Another ''small'' update, here in this pic you can see I masked off and painted the yellow nose on the Me 163 and yellow fuselage band on the Me 262.










Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

This is going to be good, looking forward to the results.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man,
The good thing about these models is they don't take too long to finish up, I have other more interesting models to build this year.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Decals are now on these models....









I should have these two finished by this Friday, then its back to another 1/48 scale what-if, a very unusual what-if.

Agentsmith


----------

